# New barn build!



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

We started our new barn and I have to say I feel very blessed to be able to have something so nice for my goats. It's 24x32 and I still haven't decided if I want to do the cement fiber siding or metal. I wish I had got more photos but they are moving along so fast lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow! That’s so nice!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, that is awesome. 👍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That looks like it’s going to be so nice! I can’t wait to see the finished barn.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s going to look amazing when finished! You and your goats are very blessed to be able to have that! I can’t wait to see it finished and see the inside to _hint, hint_ lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s going to be great! You’d better hurry and make your decision because they’ll be ready for it before you know it 😂


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm jealous! I want to put a new barn stradling two pastures we have but it's always that cost that gets in the way!!  
Congratulations!


----------



## Mr Moie (2 mo ago)

I am building one now in South Florida


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats, it looks like it's going to be great!


----------



## SayYesToGoats (2 mo ago)

I love it! Really, really want to build a nice barn for my goats. It would be so helpful for kidding season. 💗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice! Good job! Cant wait to see it finished and your goats enjoying it!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

We love to see it


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Can’t wait to see the final build so I can have barn envy


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Locklyn said:


> We started our new barn and I have to say I feel very blessed to be able to have something so nice for my goats. It's 24x32 and I still haven't decided if I want to do the cement fiber siding or metal. I wish I had got more photos but they are moving along so fast lol.


wow! That's going to be so nice!
My new barn is laying in my yard, just need to find time to build  My husband was given 500 2x4s and he has his own sawmill. 
Really can't wait to see it finished, may have to steal a few ideas


----------



## Morning Myst (Jan 2, 2022)

Cement siding vs metal siding: 
In MY opinion, the cement siding would provide more insulation/buffer against the elements. Metal siding is VERY cold in winter and hot in summer. The sun will warm the cement siding and release the heat gradually. 

The main thing to consider is that goats can take the cold in winter as long as the drafts are kept away. 

LOVE the barn so far and I'm jealous...lol


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone! I will post more as we go along.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊👍


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

More pictures next week we will be doing the siding and building doors. We probably won't be able to put wood stalls inside till next year it will just be fence panels for now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Looking good!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That is moving along fast. And just keeps looking more and more amazing.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s very exciting! They’ll be ready to get nice and cozy in it in no time 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That is really nice! Thanks for shareing with us! As I drool!😘😂🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 😊


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

So excited the barn is almost done! We are working on the doors now to finish everything up.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow. That looks amazing!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That looks like a great barn!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So- when is move in date? 😍🍀😁
Your goats are gonna be living large 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Fantastic build job. The new barn is fabulous and will provide so much comfort for you and the herd.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Wow! Looks amazing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone and I'm hoping to bring them home next weekend but will see how long it takes us to build doors.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally got to bring the goats home. We still need to paint doors, work on permanent stalls inside, and permanent fencing outside but I'm just happy to have them home.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Looks empty inside… must need more goats 😂😂😂. But seriously, it’s beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂 ☝

Very nice. 😊


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

This looks so nice! I am working on a barn build right now too and just hope mine turns out half as nice as yours. 

But I just agree you need more goats lol they will multiply with such a nice barn !


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Same thought popped into my head- super nice, and room for so many more goats 🍀😂🥳


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice...lol and I agree with everyone else too!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That looks great!!! So nice the goats moved in.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The barn is extremely nice and well constructed. Happy for you that the goats could move into their new structure.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's so much larger than I thought! I couldn't tell how big it was until I saw the goats in it. Fantastic job! 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That looks great! I love it! I’m sure your goaties are happy!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Lol couple more years and it will be full! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Concrete is great siding. Really is good for insulation. Actually had it on a house. Never too hot or too cold.


----------

